# Equal-i-zer Sway Bracket Jacket



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Has anybody used these?

http://www.equalizerhitch.com/store/index....96&parent=4

I saw on another forum where one poster had broken the tips off of 3 sets and I was wondering if this is a common problem. Nobody else there had tried them so I thought I would try here.

Also, do they effect the performance of the sway control at all? I know Equal-i-zer says you can lightly grease the bars but I have not. One would think since they are offered by Equal-i-zer they would not effect peformance but I thought I would ask for some end-user input.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This is the first I have heard of them, Paul.
may have to give them a try!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Sounds interesting; have never heard of them. I do put a light coat of trailer ball grease on my brackets occasionally, but not regularly. Typically only when I notice some rust popping up.

My sway bars don't make that much noise -- not enough to worry me. Only when I make a sharp turn does it tend to pop pretty loud.

Now that you mention it, I have noticed a pretty good amount of wear on my L brackets and the edges of the sway/load bars have rounded off. Presumably at some point you would need to replace them and possibly the bars too.









This has really got me thinking about my hitch and I just had an epiphany: what if I ever lost a pin or clip while out on a camping trip?







I'd be up a creek trying to find something strong/durable enough to rig up.









I found the answer while looking at the 'bracket jacket' you reference:

Double Survival Pack

I am going to order one of these and the bracket jacket today!


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

GoVols said:


> This has really got me thinking about my hitch and I just had an epiphany: what if I ever lost a pin or clip while out on a camping trip?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Double Survival Pack is a great idea and was actually one of the items on my first accessory order after we got the trailer. I have already placed the pack in the glove box because I know it is not a matter of if but a matter of when I will lose a pin, clip or L-bracket.

I think I'm going to order up the bracket jacket and will let everyone know if they work.

Paul


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I saw them as well and will be waiting to find some reports of their usefulness and durability. I grease the brackets and find that the hitch works better with a bit of grease on the brackets and bars.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

emsley3 said:


> The Double Survival Pack is a great idea and was actually one of the items on my first accessory order after we got the trailer. I have already placed the pack in the glove box because I know it is not a matter of if but a matter of when I will lose a pin, clip or L-bracket.


Very good idea to have this! One in the TT and another in the TV (just in case!)

Happy Trails,
Doug

_Oh, a posting we will go,
A posting we will go.
High ho, the merry-oh,
A posting we will go!_


----------

